# Lets Seen the Flatbeds !!!!



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Lets Post the photos of every ones flatbeds !!

I'll get some of mine, today!


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)

Ok u first - :bluebounc


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

I will I will, 

Like I said later when I get them i'll post them


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

Where's the pics?


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

Hey, it's been 5 minutes and still no pics...what's up here?


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

Here's mine..... on an 86 F250


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

I would post a few but I can't seem to get them resized to fit.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

heres a bunch for you clapper!


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)

Here's mine.......


----------



## buttaluv (Dec 8, 2000)

I am someday going to have a flat bed.....that's all there is too it!


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

rfetz1 what type of tires are on that and how do you like them


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

rfetz1 was that taken this morning? We had snow but it did not collect, temps were to warm here.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Flat chested or flat bed?


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks guys,

I wanted real photos of flatbeds !!!!

Owell I'm going to go to the shop. i'm going to take pics i'll post them tonihgt


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Nice Trucks


----------



## shanta74 (Sep 10, 2007)

here is mine


----------



## SteveJ (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## SteveJ (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## 2FAST4U (Jun 30, 2007)

rfetz1 I also would like to know what kind of tires are on that flatbed


----------



## killed300ex (Apr 29, 2004)

anyone have thier flatbed setup to dump? I just bought a flatbed for my 3/4 ton dodge and I want to modify it to dump any pictures of yours dumping would be nice for some ideas. I am thinkin of running a dual piston setup (one on each side of the gooseneck hitch)


----------



## brunosplace (Dec 30, 2004)

SteveJ;511391 said:


>


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

1990 Chevy 3500 flatbed/dumpbed with Blizzard 860 Speedwing,.. I ended up getting this truck for free + $300,... payup:salute:


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

rjfetz1;511193 said:


> Here's mine.......
> View attachment 34546


if you dont mine me askin ... how much you pay for that mini liberty ?? .... i have a mini patriot that i want to convert over to led ..


----------



## killed300ex (Apr 29, 2004)

Alaska Boss;511646 said:


> 1990 Chevy 3500 flatbed/dumpbed with Blizzard 860 Speedwing,.. I ended up getting this truck for free + $300,... payup:salute:


You have any pictures of the lifting mechanism and the hindges on the back of the bed??


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

killed300ex;511692 said:


> You have any pictures of the lifting mechanism and the hindges on the back of the bed??


Not close-ups,... it's -44° outside right now... if/when it warms up to -20 or better, I can take a few,... :salute:


----------



## killed300ex (Apr 29, 2004)

sounds good No big rush I wouldnt want to go outside even at -20 so whenever you get a chance.
Thanks
Evan


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

killed300ex;511518 said:


> anyone have thier flatbed setup to dump? I just bought a flatbed for my 3/4 ton dodge and I want to modify it to dump any pictures of yours dumping would be nice for some ideas. I am thinkin of running a dual piston setup (one on each side of the gooseneck hitch)


Here ya go. Check out my thread on me putting a dumping flat bed on my truck.

http://www.lawnsite.com/showthread.php?t=171560


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

clapper i still dont see urs? lol


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

Didn't have any pics of it set up for winter.


----------



## Sealer (Dec 15, 2007)

oohh clapper?!?! You started it........now finish it!


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

here is a pick of mine with the cannonball hay bed on it.

the thing has arms on it just like a regular dew-eze or besler but this one also dumps :bluebounc

soooooo what do ya think?.....pretty cool huh?


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Here is my link showing the build of my dump bed project.

http://www.tjsperformance.com/chevytruck.htm


----------



## Kennedy81 (Oct 8, 2007)

TJS;514148 said:


> Here is my link showing the build of my dump bed project.
> 
> http://www.tjsperformance.com/chevytruck.htm
> 
> [/IMG]


sweet, definately booked marked the link for the truck I jsut bought


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

powerjoke;514075 said:


> here is a pick of mine with the cannonball hay bed on it.
> 
> the thing has arms on it just like a regular dew-eze or besler but this one also dumps :bluebounc
> 
> soooooo what do ya think?.....pretty cool huh?


Your new dually is sweet PJ.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

rjfetz1;511193 said:


> Here's mine.......
> View attachment 34546


Now this is a nice set up you have


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

here's mine, I decided not to put it on my current truck, but it will be on my next one.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Looks good guys

Ok heres the deal, been super busy I get some tomrrow


----------



## chev_4x4 (Dec 28, 2006)

PJ do you have any close ups of the fuel fillers on the 08, looks very nice how they are right next to each other, also the bed and salter look perfect on that truck.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Well I got them LOL

IT needs wash but here it is!!


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

front plow rear plow and de-icer:salute:


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Well so much for showing my truck off LOL


----------



## Sealer (Dec 15, 2007)

What can I say......No more sleepless nights......LOL!


----------



## ch973934 (Dec 9, 2007)

Mr. Dooley stole the show again! haha!

Great stuff guys! Keep them coming...

CH


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Sealer;525819 said:


> What can I say......No more sleepless nights......LOL!


LOL I was thinking about that when I posted just trying to help you out


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

Clapper&Company;525496 said:


> Well I got them LOL
> 
> IT needs wash but here it is!!


ronnie u have the smae kind of set up i do two oval LEDS to the back but i have a rotater on top it packs alot more punch plowing on driveways and entrances


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Kevin I also have a Pair of LED;s in the Grill


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

Clapper&Company;526158 said:


> Kevin I also have a Pair of LED;s in the Grill


those i dont have one cause i am cheap 2 cause the plows in the front. and 3 well i am cheap. i am gonna be putting a set of LEDs on my trailer the last thing i need is somebody killing me or my trailer more importantly. me well i can be replaced my trailer is one of a kind. i slaved for hrs in that bad boy


----------



## BOSS550 (Jan 19, 2007)

This was my last one. 06 F550, 9'2" Boss Vee poly, Honda Fourtrax 4X4 300 with 48" st blade, Fisher 500 salt shaker, 3 skids of salt


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

chev_4x4;515611 said:


> PJ do you have any close ups of the fuel fillers on the 08, looks very nice how they are right next to each other, also the bed and salter look perfect on that truck.


i will take some tomorrow. but we took muffler pipe and ment it along the frame to get to the rear tank, it was alot of extra work but i like it


----------

